# How Do You Choose a Horsebow?



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a couple of Salluki's and I would say they are the best for build quality and performance.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

Over the last couple of years "horsebows" are the only type of bow I shoot. I also only shoot thumb draw (Mongolian Style). There are several bows on the market and the quality differs even among the same bowyer. 

The bows I own are the Kassai Panther the sweetest drawing bow I ever pulled. I bought for my daughter the Kassai Magyar Sport (which she loves), and I own a Siege Works Creations Magyar bow with another from him on the way. The biggset difference between the SWC and Kassai is the SWC is fiberglass with a wood core vs. just fiberglass lams of the Kassai. The SWC also does not have the leather covering on the limbs. The SWC seems to be very fast and with the thumb draw I experience no hand shock.

The Kassai Panther is almost a "C" shape when it is unstrung and like I said very smooth draw. I can and do shoot it all day without getting tired. Again it is fast and also with the thumb draw I do not notice any hand shock. My daughters Magyar Sport (Buzzard) is only 30# and she just loves that bow and is accurate as can be with it.

Huntworthy, and Siege Works are probably the two best bows from an economical stand point. Spitfire bows are amazing but Chris only makes a select few and there is a wait as well as being more expensive. Saluki makes an Asian inspired style bow with a shelf, but he is pricy and there is a long wait. I should also add the Hwarang bow that Tom Duvernay(sp) sells. It is a VERY fast bow mad in Korea. It is GREAT looking and really performs well. 

One thing about the Asian style bows is that unless you buy a Saluki, Huntworthy or some Grozer models they are all shot off the knuckle and that could take some getting used to; also with the all fiberglass models you are not going to set any land speed records especially shooting fingers. If you decide to shoot with a thumb draw once you master that type of archery you really see a jump in the arrow velocity. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i had the same problem, so i went to Hungary & shot a bunch. i ended up buying two on that trip- an inexpensive Toth & a Phyton Skyta (scythian). to tell you the truth, i don't know if you can go wrong with any of the bows on that site. i've shot Grozers, Toths, Kassais, and several other bowyers' bows and pretty much liked them all. i haven't gotten to shoot a Saluki yet, they're kinda spendy & i'm kinda broke right now, but the next glass bow i get will be a Saluki.


----------



## Fortes et Liber (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information jbl, steve, and ecr. :cheers:

BTW, anybody here ever shot a Kassai Bear? I'm wondering what the trade-offs are for its durability.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I have never shoot the Bear, but if it is anything like Kassai's other bows I am sure it is a good bow. I really like my Kassai. One nice thing about his bows is they have a real narrow arrow pass that makes the bow "almost" center shot. Another thing his bows have in common (at least to my limited knowledge) is they are all smooth drawing.


----------



## Fortes et Liber (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently, I shoot a 45# modern recurve. To get the same speed with the same weight arrow, what weight in a horsebow should I choose?

BTW, are there any major differences between Kassais and Grozers?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

The Saluki is matching the top Trad Bows out there for performance, 50# and 9gpp arrow is +200fps. 

Last year I shot the Ibex at a Fita 3D tourney and outshot the current Fita 3D world champ using a metal riser target Bow, they do shoot very well and a viable choice as a tourney Bow, they're unforgiving of poor form but if you have good shooting form you can match most of the modern Recurves for accuracy and perormance.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I am by no means an expert but I do play one on the web so: to answer your first and second questions together. It depends on the style of bow. The Turkish bows by Grozer are supposedly faster but they are not as smooth on the draw as the Magyars. Both Kassai and Grozer Magyar bows perform about the same. The longer siyahs of the Magyars/Huns/Mongols do several things vs other bows: provide a smoother draw, act like a lever, more of an intial pull is needed so when you get to full draw it feels almost like a "let off", can actually slow the arrow down if not made properly because of the force needed to "snap" them forward, and if too heavy provide hand shock. For a heavy (hunting) arrow you will get better performance from one of the Magyar type models, for a lighter arrow the Turkish or Crimean Tatar Bow by Grozer would be better. 

Grozer has more variety to chose from and his finish on the bow is better IN GENERAL. That being said I perfer to shoot the Kassai because of the arrow passes seem to be narrower than the Grozer models. It is just something I like shooting with a thumb ring. 

Another maker you may want to look at is Siege Work Creations. Dave sells a "Plain Jane" horsebow for under 300, and it is fiberglass with a wood core. Dave is also a great guy I actually own one and have another "Special Order" Magyar with bamboo limbs on the way.

Again I don't know your experience level or whether you plan on shooting with a thumb draw but the bows mentioned above are shot off the knuckle which can take some time to get used to. Huntworthy and Saluki make "Horsebows" that have shelfs.


----------



## classicbow (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hungarian bowyers*

I think the most beautiful and most durable bows the Grózer bows..And the Toth bows is good for begginers


----------



## Knygathin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello,

I have a technical question about the development of energy in the bow, from releasing the draw.

I am looking to buy a 56″ bow with 28" draw length, which is offered at #35-75 pounds draw weight.

Say that I have a #[email protected]" bow, and standing at close range, make a short instinctive draw pulling only 35 pounds. Will that generate the same energy and speed in the arrow, as with a #[email protected]" bow pulled at full draw 28"?


----------



## Knygathin (Feb 10, 2015)

I also wonder what draw weight is suitable to grow old with? What draw weight is realistic to be able to pull, at say 70 - 80 years of age? I am 5 feet 10 inches tall (178 cm) and of average weight and strength.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

steve morley said:


> I have a couple of Salluki's and I would say they are the best for build quality and performance.


Love that Turk (if I am not mistaken [emoji6]). What's the poundage on that?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Bought a Kaya KTB on the strength of online reviews: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1395661

Shoots pretty good:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Zarrow said:


> Love that Turk (if I am not mistaken [emoji6]). What's the poundage on that?


Both are 50lb






Here is me playing with the Turk it makes a great aerial target bow


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Kassai bows are now available in wood/glass laminate, so you don't have to go with the full glass limbs. I was happy to discover that. Thinking hard about one of these, though I'm not really sure of the best way to order a Kassai.

My absolute favorite bow is a Grozer biocomposite (hornbow with modern glue) Avar. Very sweet, if a bit slow for its draw. The measured speed varies somewhat with temperature and humidity. Horn. I have my eye on one of Grozer's asymmetric Hun-Sassanid bows. Kult of Athena has some good prices on in-stock Grozers, and as a modern web sales site is probably more comfortable for most folks to deal with than some alternatives. That's where I got my Avar. Ordering direct from Grozer is an adventure. When we bought my son's 65# Scythian hornbow, we were directed by email from someone claiming to be Grozer's assistant to transfer almost 1K USD to some unknown bank in Austria. No web purchase. Then we waited for email and a tracking number. It felt a bit like entering into a business arrangement with the bereaved widow of a Nigerian prince... Scary. Worked out well though. I would do it again.

I've had mixed, but generally good luck with Flagella Dei Magyars. One, a 60 pound yew laminate with horn siyahs broke on the 20th shot. Gorgeous, and fast, but *crack*. That might have been the end of my support for Flagella Dei, but they stood by their warranty and replaced the bow at no cost to me with another to my specification. I now have two FD Magyars, both leather covered with horn reinforced siyahs. Both have lasted for hundreds of shots, and one has worn an astroflight string (if I break it, my fault) for the last couple hundred shots with no signs of stress. If they aren't quite as pretty as the Grozer, they are faster. And at the price, once past break in, you can afford to put a low stretch string on one. My 50# manages 170 fps with 467 grain arrows, which is probably about what the Grozer would average if I were brave enough to put a low stretch string on it. One caveat: These guys have the hardest time hitting your requested weight on custom build orders. Both of mine, measuring 40 and 50 pounds, were 5 to 10 pounds lighter than requested. Still happy with them. Very nice bows, good performers, and inexpensive enough to encourage things like risky seeming strings - once past warranty (they recommend dacron, and it wouldn't be fair to request a warranty replacement if you break one with a low stretch string). They sell on Ebay as "traditionalbowshop", but my son and I have placed most of our orders directly at their direct site, traditionalbowshop.com, without problems.


----------

